# Rave: This just seriously made my day.



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

A few weeks ago I got a new job at a locally owned pet store. I often work alone, and I am used to with my past pet store job. One thing that excited me about this place was that, because its not a cooperate chain, the owner is %100 okay with me bringing my dog to work on slow days. Yesterday was the first day he stayed with me from open to close. Near the end of my shift, 3 girls stopped in the store. The most outgoing of the 3 told me she dragged the other two in because she saw my dog through the window and had to say hi. We were chatting and they mentioned that theyre currently in a clinic nearby for eating disorders, just out and about for the day. Their assignment was to go to a sit-down restaurant and eat a full meal so we were talking about good places to eat in the area.

Then, the quietest of the 3, whos stroking Ike, says to me "This is the first time I've ever pet a dog. I'm terrified of dogs." She sat there, on the floor, for a good 15 minutes, petting him. She said "I've never wanted a dog before. And now I do. I want a dog just like him." They wanted Ike to go back to the clinic with them, saying how good he was and what a great therapy dog he would make.

It made me think, maybe I could bring him to visit. I think I would just have to get him certified in Canine Good Citizenship, right? I've only slightly looked into it. I've never had the extra time before, but this summer I will. I plan on contacting the center and asking if they work with any therapy dog groups in the area. My Ike just has the sweetest most laid back personality. And he seems to know when he needs to be even more gentle with certain people. He just really has the personality for it, and even though he's 8, I feel like he still has got plenty of time to help some people out. 

The whole thing just completely made me smile for the rest of the day.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

That is absolutely amazing and I hope you do get him certified! They bring joy to those in need of it, while I was at the hospital they had several therapy dogs that came in and it brightened up the atmosphere quick as a wink. It's amazing how an animal can do that.


----------



## silversomali7 (Mar 3, 2014)

That would be a great thing to do! I also signed my dogs up for therapy dogs that will visit people with dementia who've had dogs but aren't able to care for them anymore (usually they are in a nursing home). I think it's great to see how some people just completely light up and start talking and opening up


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

It really sounds like something both of you should pursue!!

Yaaayyy for an awesome day!!! YOU are awesome for finding awesomeness in helping others!!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone  I've emailed the center they mentioned and I'm asking around to see if anyone knows how I can get into therapy dog stuff. I'm really excited!


----------

